# When Is It Right?



## moxrider (Aug 28, 2012)

I'm starting to struggle with the concept of when is it right to wonder WHAT the actual quality of life level is 

Our almost 13 year old girl is about 95% blind, 75% deaf... been on thyroid meds that are no longer working for 4 years... been on pain meds (Novox) for well over a year due to arthritis (& yes, she's been taking joint supplements). She constantly pants and the vet isn't sure if it's due to the arthritis pain or if she has some laryngital paralysis (or a combo thereof) and I think there is a bit of paralysis there due to the large amount of water that is always on the floor around the water bowl (she was never a "messy" drinker). We see the decline but I'm just not sure at what point we should realize that this is NOT a good quality of life for her... ?? 

The worst part, at least for her, is that we have a second dog. HE is a 1-1/2 year old golden, and he is a TOTAL PITA to her. We try to monitor their interactions when we can, but we'll find him doing stuff like jumping onto her back to try to get her to play with him (she has a REALLY long fuse so she doesn't correct him very often) or pushing her out of the way -- which then means she's bumping into things because she can't see where she's been pushed & her "muscle memory" can't kick in.

Yes, we've been doing the blood panels for a year now (did a baseline when we started her on the pain meds) and there are delines starting to show. I just feel so **** GUILTY that she's in pain & then Demon Dog starts trying to play & hurts her even more... sigh....

What IS a typical "life span" of a purebred golden?


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

There really isn't a good answer to your question... there isn't a right time for everyone. I try to tell people to pick the top three favorite things your pup used to love to do in her prime. If she doesn't do two of those three things anymore, then it might be time to consider that last gift we can give them... I'm sorry you are going through this.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry you are facing this point in her life. There will come a time when she lets you know. You will see it in her. It's been said it's better one day too soon than one day too late. 

You know her, and you love her, trust that and you will do the right thing for her when it's time.


----------

